# has fet success rates been affected for gri patients after the contamination



## mollymittens (Jul 10, 2009)

Hi ladies,


I had 7 day 3 embies frozen in Oct 2010. Thinking of getting on the old rollercoaster again but wondering if anyone is aware of any issues affecting the embies that where kept in gri during contamination period.


My mind the rational part tells me they should be fine but just want it confirmed. X


----------

